
Distracted driving (cellphone) to become a moving violation in California - LinuxBender
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB47
======
floatingatoll
Title is incorrect:

It was a point-exempt moving violation. This exclusion is being narrowed for
repeat offenders.

Under this new text:

If convicted within 36 months of a prior conviction, a point will be added to
your license.

